# Is this REALLY true???? Outdoor Play



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I was reading this article in Reader's Digest last night about letting your kids play outside.

Quote:

Kids today spend less time outdoors than did previous generations. In 1981, according to surveys conducted by the Institute for Social Research at the University of Michigan, children ages 6 to 17 spent an average of 100 minutes outdoors in unstructured play each week. By 2002, that time was halved to a mere 50 minutes.
_Making Mud Pies_, page 48A

Is this even possible? That would probably true for us in the wintertime with cold snaps and below zero temperatures, but when it's nice outside, we probably spend anywhere from 100-200+ minutes per _day_ outside, mostly unstructured, playing at a park, gardening, etc...I can't even imagine a kid only being outside for 50 minutes per week. That's less than 10 minutes per day!!

On average, how much unstructured time do your kids spend outside each week? (I allowed for multiple choice to allow for different children if you want to do it that way.)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My toddler spends maybe 5-8 hours a week outside, and my 6 year old is probably almost double that. She goes outside during school and she will spend hours outside if her friend is there. She doesn't like to play outside a alone very much, but she will take walks with me.


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

On weekdays, we usually go outside for a half hour or so after daycare/work. He also has outdoor time at daycare, some is structured with games, other is just free play on the equipment. So, we'll say an hour/day on weekdays. On weekends, we're usually outside for hours, throwing around the ball, playing in the sandbox, going to the park, etc.

I could see for school-aged children, that unstructured outside time is limited if they are involved in sporting activities, since that's usually an hour or two, several nights/week of "outside" time, but participating in some kind of planned activity. I know that my DS at age 2 is just waiting for the day he can play T-ball (seriously - not me or DH talking) and I can see him having much less "unstructured" play once something like that begins.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

5 or more hours...


----------



## mamatojade (Jun 2, 2004)

I said between 200-300 minutes to average through out the year. Right now it is way more than that, but during the winter it would be about 30 minutes a day. Since you specified PLAY I didn't count walking etc. which would probably add at least an hour to most days or looking for crabs at the beach.


----------



## urklemama (May 4, 2003)

I live in a city with insane traffic and the local park is crowded with offleash dogs and crazy people, and we don't have a yard. Not much unstructured outside time.


----------



## Emzachsmama (Apr 30, 2004)

my kids spend usually a couple hours outside everyday just playing with there friends or at the park in our complex. Sometimes even longer..especially on the weekend, we barely see them on saturday and sunday







.


----------



## Faithsmom (Oct 3, 2004)

We try to give DD (toddler) AT LEAST an hr. outside per day as long it is a nice day.... (we live in New England)

We actually were outside for about three hours today (in and out) playing in her pool... looking at flowers etc. We plan to go back outside in a bit.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I live in an apartment with a parking lot right outside our door. The only decent playground anywhere nearby is the one at the elementary school, which is usually over run with much older kids. Add to that the fact that I hate being outside and I'd have to be with him, and ds almost never plays outside, unstructured or otherwise.


----------



## tyedyedeyes (Apr 5, 2005)

I make sure that DS gets outside every day...we live on the 3rd floor of an old 1920's apartment building (gorgeous, but no yard)...right on the corner of a somewhat busy street. There is a little patch of "yard" next to the building, but it is covered in the other apartment neighbors grills, patio furniture, and the landlords leftover construction crap.







:

There are several parks close to home though. We go there a good part of the time, now that it's nice out, but I love to bring him over to my parents house...my mom has a nice big backyard and long driveway for DS to play with trucks and other toys, and run around, playing with bouncy balls. He will run outside ALL day if we let him. I need to get this boy a yard. He can't stand being inside the house too long.

On average, given optimal weather conditions, we will spend about 20 hours a week, maybe more outside just playing. About 3 hours a day, depending on where we are. If I had my own backyard, like if I owned my parents house, DS would be outside about 5 or 6 hours a day if he could. In the winter, it's significantly less, but DS LOVES snow, and sledding, and all pushing the sled with toys on it and such thru the snow...so maybe 1 1/2 hrs a day...in increments. My step-father shovels the driveway and CARRIES ALL OF THE SNOW to the backyard every year and actually makes a sledding course in the backyard specifically for DS. :LOL He's such a big kid himself...

I need a yard. <sigh> We need to move.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Most days they spend at least a couple hours outside playing.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

When the weather is anywhere near decent, on the weekdays after work, we spend atleast an hour at the park Mon.-Thurs. A couple hours on Fridays when I'm not worried about bedtimes. Saturdays and Sundays we're at the beach or park more waking hours than we are at home. I figure its a bare minumum of twelve hours a week. Winters are so long and brutal that we desperately appreciate being outside when the nice weather makes an appearance.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

during the summer she is outside more than 3 hours every day...that is while school is still in session, today is the last day and I don't expect her to sit at home all morning!

It is less during winter, but the only reason is that it DOES get too cold here at times.

We chose to rent this particular town home because of its location...it looked like a good place to play outside and I'd always to that again in the future if we have to move


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

DD (20 months) spends several hours a day outside. She loves to be out.


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

For DS-6, being outside is the norm, and he only comes in if he has to do something (get a snack, bath, etc).

Granted, we have the ideal situation for this- seven rural acres with DH being WAH and outside all day too, so he can easily keep an eye on DS.

DD-4 is outside about half that, by choice.

Last year we lived in town, no yard, and it was much harder!


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

Well over 300 minutes per week. On weekends, probably at least 300 minutes or more a day! We have chickens and gardens and slip-n-slides and dogs, etc. and a huge yard.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

We are outside at least 1 hour every day when the weather permits (it's not buring hot or freezing cold). Either at the park or in the yard. We also go to the zoo, and other outdoor activites whenever possible.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

So....the people who did this research must have been asking the wrong people, eh? I suppose having the Univirsity of Michigan survey go up to 17 yo skews the results too as kids that age usually have more "stuff" going on than younger children.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

We spend at least an hour a day outside, but usually more than that. Paige's current obsession is sidewalk chalking everything that doesn't move!

We have neighbors with young children that we rarely see outside...they just don't come out...


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

I would say less then 50 minutes at this point. she's 2 years old and we don't have a fenced yard. We have a swing and a sandbox outside for her but we live right by the street and I'm too afraid to just let her run around. We hope to move sometime before next spring so we can have a fenced yard(the landlord here won't allow it). To make up for it I bought a small toddler slide and put it indoors.

That's just freeplay though right? because we go yard saling every weekend and I take her with me for that. And we run errands every few days and obviously go outside for that. I'm a bit of a homebody though./


----------



## rachdoll (Aug 18, 2003)

when it is warm out, we spend 300+, but in the winter months, we'd be lucky to get 100 a week. DD doesn't like playing outside when it is cold - which is fine for this New Mexican transplant!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

We're between 100 and 150.

I don't go outside without another adult. If you knew Tracy you would know why.

If I'm at a fenced in playground I'll go alone. The church we are going to now has a playground that is made for pre-school age kids. So, the chance of them getting hurt is nill.

When we were in VA Tracy fell about 8-10 feet flat on his back off of a play thing. Bryce was a baby and I couldn't get to him fat enough to catch him.


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

My 4-8 yo boys play outside for about 4 hours every day, 3 seasons of the year.

In the worst of winter, they are usually still out for at least an hour.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

right now we are outside most of the day with the beautiful weather and in the winter we try to get out at least once in the day...voted 300+...but this would be more accurate for my older one who is always off playing with her friends...but younger one will be once she gets a little older and no longer requires a nap for the larger part of the afternoon...


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

We have boat time so our numbers are high but I'm not surprised to see the disconnect between our kids and nature in this world today. And my numbers are seasonal. I HATE the winter! :LOL

Jen


----------



## rjeast (Apr 25, 2003)

We spend alot of time outdoors on the weekends. We try to get outside a few times during the week too but not nearly as much as I did when I was a kid. I voted 200-300 minutes just for a good average. Now that its warmer we definitely go over 300.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Weather permitting, ds and I wake up in the morning and spend all day outside.
He never got to go outside before we fenced in the yard, (except the park), so now it's great!
Having a fenced in yard is everything I ever dreamed it could be and more.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

With each child the number of minutes has halved.

With DS#1 it was every day for however long we could get to the park ... now he's in school.
With DD#1 it was almost every day for a little while in the morning, and maybe again in the afternoon ... now she's in school.
With DS#2 it was hopefully once a week for a little while when possible, an hour or so ... and now he's in preschool twice a week and, well, they take him outside each day he's there.
With DD#2 it's been almost never. Honestly. And she's a year old, and I realized she's only been able to hang out on the grass in a park a handful of times. Though this past week she spent an hour on the sidewalk outside of the ABC studios in NY, so that counts for something :LOL ...

I beat myself up over this already last month. Am over it.

Sigh.


----------



## Copper (May 4, 2004)

I can barely get dd to come inside. That said, we do have a house with a fenced yard, pool, swingset and sandbox. That said she still likes to go the park. Daily we are out, swimming, gardening, brushing the dog, walking the dog, chasing after her and the dog while she rides her bike. She has a basketball hoop thing she likes we feed the birds, change the birdbath water, feed stubby the squirrel (he is missing a tail only has a stub).
I love the summer; for dd though I am not really a summer person, I have been kind of forced into it having dd :LOL

The one thing that was really worth it though was the pool we put up; it seems there is nothing like water to really, really wear out the young ones!









We also eat lunch and dinner on the screened in porch so I am really not kidding when I say she has always been an outside kid practically since day one.


----------



## lillian (Dec 13, 2003)

oh man, ignore one of teh 50-100 minute answers. i thought it was per day!


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd say about 240- on a good week. In TX the kids get VERY little unstructured play time since the state decided PE could count for recess and was mandatory. I don't count PE as unstructured/outdoor time. By the time we get home it is almost dinner and we are tired. I wish we had more.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Which child are we talking about here?

Hannah probably plays outside at least an hour a day after school, much more than that on weekends. Leah has more homework so she plays outside less on school days, but about the same on weekends.

Jack is getting more outside playtime now that he's a little bigger and Hannah's more responsible, so I feel safe letting the two of them play outside alone (in the fenced in backyard.) A year ago, I insisted on both girls being with him if there was no adult outside. I would estimate that all 3 get in at least 300 minutes a week of unstructured outside play, Hannah's probably at least double that this time of year.

In the winter, it's probably closer to 100 minutes a week when it's really icky outside. I don't think it gets much below that (about 15 minutes a day) even in the worst weather.


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

My kids climb in trees an hour a day. Then theres basketball, bikes, skates, the outdoor kitchen, looking for bugs, etc. We are not TV free but it is limited. Even in winter we expect the children to play outside at least some every day (its usually in 30s or 40s during the day, certainly warm enough for an appropriately dressed child to play outside a while).

O yes, now that summer has come we're also at the pool a couple hours a day: swim team for older children and the younger ones like to play too.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Oops I voted wrong. I voted 50-100 because I thought I was voting per day.


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine are still pretty little 3yrs and 9months old and are fairskinned so we limit their time outdoors usually it's 15-30min sometimes more outside in the evening depending on what the sun is doing. If it's still pretty bright and warm we spend less time out if it's cloudy and cool we will be out for a couple of hours generally

ETA: We limit their sun exposure due to My Family history of Malignent Melanoma. Three of my Uncles and My Grampa on my Dad's side have had it losing parts of their bodies, and My Maternal Grandmother has it so they are at High risk for Developing it later in their lives. I am at an extremly high risk because I didn't know anything about my Dad's family growing up and have had numerous severe sun burns. SCARY!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

I put 300+ minutes because we're outside as much as possible. We don't use our (condo association) backyard as often as we go to the park, but we're outside a lot.

Coopnwhitsmommy, have you seen the sunhats at impwear.com ? They're pricey but they have ties under the chin, which means my kids at least don't lose them as often. They're *great* because they have a nice, broad brim. My kids are fair too and I have dozens of hats for them. These are my favorites by far.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Once we get the yard fenced in, we'll spend much more time out there. Hopefully. My ds has SID, and grass is a HUGE tactile defensive trigger for him, he hates even TOUCHING grass. Same with sand.







We're working on it. He spends a lot of time running around on the deck outside. I'm hoping hoping hoping that once we get the yard fenced in (in a couple of weeks) and get a playset, he'll desensitize to the grass a little bit.









ETA: we spend a LOT of time outdoors on walks with him either in the jogging stroller or backpack. We have a local paved greenway that is soooo nice, and we have a local botanical garden that is fantastic as well, with a huge duck pond, so ds gets lots of exposure that way (he's usually in the backpack when we go to the park).

Being the mommy of a kid that hates grass and sand is tough.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, lately it is almost none.







: It seems that since October it's been either freezing cold, raining, or hotter than $#%. I'm so sick of this spastic weather.

BEFORE last fall we used to go to the park for about an hour every day, weather permitting.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a son who goes outside MAYBE for 30 minutes a week, unless he comes with me to the grocery store or goes with his dad on an errand. This child has NO interest in leaving the house.

Now that the weather is warm, my DDs are outside all the time... probably 300+. But DS hunkers down inside and will not go out!


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Meowee, my friends' son is the same way. He used to looove being outdoors but lately he'll go out for a minute and want to come right back in.

We're out at least an hour during the day. Then DH takes our DD (22 months) out again in the evening. This girl loves to be outdoors. She loved it when it was 40 degrees at the end of winter and she loves it now when its 90 degrees. We're outside a lot on the weekends too.

When we're out, DD loves to walk around the neighborhood (I let her lead the way), she loves to play at the nearby park, she loves to play in the yard and in our sandbox, and in any puddle or patch of water she can find.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Right now it's too hot, but in nice weather Abi will spend practically all day outside poking around the backyard with our dog. I set up a portable picnic table so we can eat lunch out there together. I keep an eye on her and the dog can get vicous if she thinks there's a threat to our family. However I don't tell Abi what to do, that's her time.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

50 minutes







My two get more than that each morning alone! With twin 3 year olds we're outside unless it's raining or blowing so hard outside that it's actually dangerous to be in our backyard.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

actually he spend quite a bit if you consider playing in his sandbox on our little balcony outdoor play.

We live in an apartment building with no outdoor space (except balcony) so this does limit the nearly unlimited outdoor play time I would expect DS to be doing if we had a yard.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

In reaction to the published study, I think its really important to look at the age range they chose to concentrate on -- ages 6 - 17. So, while most of us are talking about children younger than school age, this study didn't address that at all. And it's an average over time, so if you live in a cold winter climate, then I'm going to guess that outside time in, say, January is pretty limited, especially for that age group. Since the study was done by Michigan, they may have really only looked at kids in the state or something, which really skews it.

Also, the study included teens. When was the last time you saw a 16 year old in ANY sort of "unstructured" play???? Around here, older teens just "hanging out" at the park would probably bring the police to investigate or the assumption of drugs or gangs or something. Most teens I know go from school to work to sports practice to homework to bed. No unstructured time at all, let alone outside.

Just to point out that to understand whether as study is a true reflection of society or not (which was the question on the header), you have to notice what specifically the study was addressing.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

How do I change my vote? I misread the poll and thought it said "each DAY," and therefore voted 50 minutes, but if it's "each week," then it's more like 300 minutes or so.

Julia's only 9 months old, so unstructured play for her consists of crawling around in the grass and trying to eat dandelions







but I think it still counts. She sits and plays while DP does the gardening. The only time she didn't spend time outside every day is when there was snow on the ground.

I do think kids spend less time in unstructured play in general. There are a TON of kids in this neighborhood, but on a sunny Saturday afternoon, there's not a one outside. Ditto for summer. There's one family that lets their kids play outside, and that's it.

I guess the rest are either in front of the TV or at some playgroup or daycare or whatnot.

I can remember spending endless days outside, from the time I woke up until my mom dragged us in for bedtime. I really hope that my daughter can have that, but sometimes I think she's gonna have nobody to play WITH.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

My ds probably averages about 30 minutes/day outside. Some days it is less, some days it is more. He would be outside FAR more if we had a fenced yard and landscaping. Our yard backs onto a busy street, so he really can't go out at all by himself, and since there is no landscaping, there is not much to keep me busy in the yard. I can't wait to get a fence--then I will literally let him play out there as much as he wants; I don't care if it's just dirt and rocks.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

It varies so much week to week for us that I voted more conservative (50-100 hours a week). Some weeks we do get a lot more outside time than that. I don't think it is a big deal how much time dd actually plays outside vs. inside. Most of dd's play inside is unstructured.

We've been having a lot of thunderstorms lately so we are getting more unstructured play time inside than outside. We probably won't go out today. There are thunderstorms possible for much of the weekend too. Fortunately we have a large basement that dd can ride her tricycle or scooter in or throw balls around or just run.
If it were very hot & sunny out we also probably wouldn't get out for long stretches of time because our yard has no shade.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Max and Haley spend at least an hour iof not more outside when it is nice. Right now it is too hot & humid to go outside for long periods of time but I still have them go out a few times a day for at least 10 minutes...longer if they are runnning through the sprinkler or playing in the pool


----------



## bizarrogirl (Jul 12, 2003)

I put 100-500. My daughter is only 2 and we live in a complex that has very little outdoor space and no fenced areas. There is so little grass and so much street, I have to haunt her every step.

So, unless I can drive her to the playground (and I only have a car a few times a week) she doesn't spend all that much time outside. It pains me, but that's how it is right now.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I voted "300+".

We spend a couple of hours a day outside, at least. In the winter, it can be a lot less because it's so cold, so unless there's snow to play in it's reduced to winter walks in the park and whatnot.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Hardly any. The neighborhood has 25 sex offenders in a 1 mile radius. Our backyard was never fit for play. We are in the process of correcting that. Getting grass put it, getting a trampoline & wood playset.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm not good at math, so I can't compute the minutes into hours. But my son spends at least 3 hours/day outside. No lie. If it were up to him, he'd be outside from sun up to sundown. Typically, the majority of the time he spends outside is from about 3-6 every day. And some days he's outside playing in the morning for a good hour, too. We have a fenced yard and he will run around there, playing with his toys FOREVER. I actually have to drag him in almost every day. He plays with our neighbors ALL THE TIME, too. And all they do is play outside. Oldschool-style.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I voted 300+

we live in the country.. her & DH go out ALOT

Im usualluy out with them an hour or so a day.. but its been a little less since its gotten hot & we have the baby now

but I did go out with her about 3 hours this week & play in teh kiddy pool while DH kept the baby

plus we all went to the park twice this week


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I suppose it depends on the day. Today, my 11, 12 & 6 yr olds were out about 4 hours.

Yesterday, it was about 2. More for my girls. Maybe they were outside about 4 hrs altogether? Maybe a little more. i am not sure.

it's hard to say for my 16 yr old. Sometimes he's outside a lot (playing basketball with his brother in our driveway) sometimes it's not so much.


----------



## lunamomma (Mar 10, 2004)

It used to be allday sometimes when we lived in New orleans. Wew would literally read, nap , eat, make calls, garden, play in sand- everything outside until 5 or 6pm. Now we are in NYC and we spend a few hours everyday outside- at least we have since March, I am hoping that we can continue our tradition this summer.... little naked boys running all through my house!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

We're outside at least 2-3 hours a day, less in the wintertime though. DS loves to take everything out of the garage, line it up on the lawn and hose it down! DD just enjoys being outdoors and chasing after her brother. No wonder both my children have farmer tans! I'd much rather be outside myself, so we spend as much time as possible in the yard.

I am always amazed at how few children we see outside during the day. Many of our neighbors have small children, but we're the only ones out in the yard most of the time. I go crazy inside all day ~ I wonder what they do if they're not outside?????


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

DS is 16 mo old, and with the exception of this past week (brutal heat wave), I try to get him outside to play unstructured at least an hour a day, usually 2. In the winter, forget it - he wanted zip to do with the snow this past winter. But I'm hoping now that he's so mobile next winter we'll get out a little more.

I've noticed that he's been squirrely lately so I think today, heat or no, we're getting out! The house we're staying in does not have a fenced yard, but I usually sit in a chair and browse a magazine while he runs around and plays in the driveway and yard. Then we'll swing on the swings for a bit, I'll chase him around, he goes and picks some grass, yada yada.

When I was a child I would spend most every free minute outside making up games by myself or with my friends. I'd bike, swing, make a fort, play in the dirt, etc. I am certain that the time helped me to be a more creative person, and to grow up with the expectation of staying active. I feel sorry for kids that are in day care all day or in situations where they don't get active free outdoor time. It is an essential part of childhood that is getting lost.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

Also, the study included teens. When was the last time you saw a 16 year old in ANY sort of "unstructured" play???
I guess I would count sports into that category, though. I coach skiing and running and have lots of teen helpers. They love it. They play w/the kids w/o any fears of looking cool. Plus, skiing is simply "the" sport here. Teens ski not only for teams but also b/c it's the activity to do w/your friends after school or on the weekends. So, I would count it as unstructured b/c it's their choice.

My kids are outside a lot in the winter, at least an hour or 2 every day down to 0'. They're 2 & 4 and we alternate XC & dh skiing, walking and just making giant snow piles to squish.

Our door is always open in the spring/summer/fall and they're outside more than they're in during the days.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evan&Anna's_Mom*
In reaction to the published study, I think its really important to look at the age range they chose to concentrate on -- ages 6 - 17. So, while most of us are talking about children younger than school age, this study didn't address that at all. And it's an average over time, so if you live in a cold winter climate, then I'm going to guess that outside time in, say, January is pretty limited, especially for that age group. Since the study was done by Michigan, they may have really only looked at kids in the state or something, which really skews it.

Also, the study included teens. When was the last time you saw a 16 year old in ANY sort of "unstructured" play???? Around here, older teens just "hanging out" at the park would probably bring the police to investigate or the assumption of drugs or gangs or something. Most teens I know go from school to work to sports practice to homework to bed. No unstructured time at all, let alone outside.

Just to point out that to understand whether as study is a true reflection of society or not (which was the question on the header), you have to notice what specifically the study was addressing.

I totally agree with what you have to say. However, I don't think it is unreasonable to expect teens to have unstructured outdoor time/play. That would probably include shooting some hoops, going for a jog, camping, etc... A lot does depend on where you live as well as some mentioned that they live in the city and teens roaming in the city usually looks like trouble whether they are doing something or not. Guess I was a weird teen as I was still riding my bike, going for walks, treking in the woods, ccsking, paddling lakes, gardening, etc...and also blessed to live in a semi-rural area. I hope that my children will also grow to enjoy many outdoor activities that allow them to enjoy the riches of nature all through their childhood, teen, and adult years.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountryMom2e*
I feel sorry for kids that are in day care all day or in situations where they don't get active free outdoor time. It is an essential part of childhood that is getting lost.

My daughter goes to day care. They spend 10-11am outside in the morning and 3-5+ pm outside in the afternoon. It's pretty much all unstructured play. There is a sandbox, swings, playhouse and ride on toys. In bad weather they have an indoor gym with the same sort of stuff (no sandbox, but tramps and cusion mats). After I pick her up, we walk home and usually spend 45-min to an hour outside with the neighbor kids. Then we go in and eat dinner.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 30, 2002)

One thought I've had is that some kids don't really get into playing outside. I was one of those kids. We had 2 1/2 acres of land, and plenty of room to run. My brothers pretty much lived outside. I went out occasionally, but I much preferred to be indoors drawing or reading a book.

And, those kids grow up to be adults like me, who have to make a conscious effort to be outside. I have to remind myself that my ds needs to get out, because I would personally be content to just be indoors all day long. My outside time would consist of going for a morning walk, or spending an hour working in the yard. But I don't enjoy "hanging out" out there. That's why I long for a fence, so my ds could play outside as long as he wants without me having to be there with him.


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

I read something recently that said that Canadian parents do a good job of giving kids outdoor time until they reach school age.

This was depressing to me, because I had thought we were doing a pretty good job of giving 3 yo dd lots of unstructured, outdoor play. Now I think the challenge is yet to come.

So, like, E&A's Mom, I don't think the study is off. Our parks are full of toddlers. Where are the six, seven and eight-year-olds? I babysat a seven-year-old last summer who had never been to the local park.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

For us, it all depends on the season.

During the harshest winter months (late Dec-late Feb), we probably don't spend more than a FEW MINUTES a WEEK outside.

During the mild spring months and fall months, we spend about 5-6 HOURS a DAY outside. Sometimes much more.

During the worst of the summer heat and humidity (I'm talking 90+ degrees with 90%+ humidity) we might spend an HOUR or TWO a DAY outside--mainly in the AM before it gets so ungodly miserable.

I wish I could do more outside time during the winter and super hot summer, but I don't tolerate extreme temps very well. And frankly, my oldest ds seems to have a hard time enjoying himself when the heat is so stiffling that he can barely breathe.

But, yeah, I'd say the 'typical' American child doesn't get enough time outside. As a matter of fact, generally we are the only ones outside EVER, and we live in a neighborhood full of kids.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i misread the poll as per day and voted 150+ but weekly would be 300+

oops!


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I voted for 300+. In the winter it's actually closer to 50-100 or so (we're in chilly New England & it gets pretty yucky sometimes). But, now, in spring/summer/fall DD (3yrs old) is outside at LEAST 1 hour a day unstructured. Most days it's more like 2-3 hours or more. We have a huge yard & dd is free to come & go in and out as she likes. I didn't vote for my ds yet, as he's only 8 weeks & doesn't play yet, LOL.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

we are 300+ too
my dd is almost 2
and we live in a nice neighborhood with 2 big yards (we are at the end of a dead end street) we can walk to 3 awesome parks.

we have a samll garden in the front yeard even thoguh we live in a huge city...

for this city, we are truly blessed.
the only way we could afford such an awesome safe and roomy nieghborhood is b/c we rent out an above ground -basement apt in a much bigger home

our apt is really nice, but really small

but it is always just me and dd, (dh works often)
and since we can spend soo much time outside at great places we do.
even though in this state summer time is the worst time of year for being outside (dangerously high temps, crazy humid, and insane amounts of misquittos...)
WE STILL SPEND 300+ a week out side....
early in the morning and later in the after noon, in the shade, etc

i know a mom of a child who has serious chemical sensitivites, and she told me that even if you were standing on a street corner in a huge city, the air there is still more pure than if you are in your home with the airtight windows etc...homes are an outgassing nightmare....

since then we make a huge effort to spend lots of time outside, and always keep the windows cracked in the winter and try to avoid the AC in the summer (a real test to our ability to be strong when it can be 100+ degrees outside...)
but since we live in the basement, it stays a ittle more cool down here


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

It's summer - my kids have spent about 20 minutes of the last 5 hours inside the house, and then only because they were too hot. Except the baby, who doesn't spend much time outside yet at all.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm probably the odd ball, DS spends very little time out doors, but he's only 4.5 months old and I live in Iowa where it is very humid and very hot (usually over 80, close to 90) so we stay in the a/c. But I can't wait until later this summer into early fall when it's still warm but cooler (yk?) then we'll be outside tons! I do try to take him for walks a few times a week in the late afternoon if it's not too hot (like under 80)


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 14, 2005)

hmmm...My kids are outside right now, eating dinner with 6 of the neighbor kids that they invited for dinner, they've been outside since they got home at 4 o'clock. They spend LOTS of time outside!!

Kathy


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

opps i read the question wrong. i said 50-100 min. ds spend about an hour or more every day!!! not every week.







He spends about 1hour outside at day care and another 30min or so at home depending on how my dd does. Ofcose winter time is diffrent.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

It really depends on the weather/season for us....we are out more in the fall and spring (even though that's when our allergies are the worst and we aren't supposed to be out lol). In the winter the kids dont really want to go outside unless we have snow (I guess they dont like the cold unless there is something special to do). Summer it gets in the 90s and is very humid (not great for kids with asthma) so we go in the pool or sprinkler during the day, and then play outside after dinner


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dodo*
I read something recently that said that Canadian parents do a good job of giving kids outdoor time until they reach school age.


But in the winter when a child is spending most of the day at school and by the time they get home it is getting dark and it is really really cold, they just aren't going to play outside during the week. We lived in Canada for a while and most the parents we met did an awesome job of playing with their kids outside on weekends, even during the winter. They went sledding, snowmobiling, ice skating, and built forts of snow. Their total amount of time outside for the week might not look like much compared to kids who live in warm places and don't spend the day in school, but I really felt the Canadian parents we met did a great job of getting their kids outside under the circumstances.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama*
I'm probably the odd ball, DS spends very little time out doors, but he's only 4.5 months old and I live in Iowa where it is very humid and very hot (usually over 80, close to 90) so we stay in the a/c. But I can't wait until later this summer into early fall when it's still warm but cooler (yk?) then we'll be outside tons! I do try to take him for walks a few times a week in the late afternoon if it's not too hot (like under 80)

yeah, it's much different when they're babies. sometimes i miss those days :LOL it's really hot here, but my kids don't care, as long as they have friends to play with and popsicles to eat.


----------



## moonstarmama (Jun 5, 2004)

My 15 mo old demands her outside time. With this nice weather, we are spending at LEAST an hour a day outside--generally more. I am also surprised to see that she can easily walk a mile. (my first baby).


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

I said 50-100 mins/week, but it varies. DD (22 months) is allowed out in the backyard by herself as long as I'm doing something where I can see her at all times. I also try to spend time outside with her, as well as take her to the park 3-5 times a week. So I guess in reality, she probably gets more than 50 - 100 mins/week outside.

I also walk 1 to 2 miles every day with her in the stroller, while she reads a book or plays with a toy, but I don't really count that as unstructured play time, just more like some time out in the fresh air.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

On average it would probably be 3-4 hours a week for us


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

now that it is summer, we are outside at least an hour a day unstructured during the week. another 45 minutes of structured time on most days (walk to the store, library, etc). during the winter it's totally different. more like 15-20 minutes.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

This time of year ds isn't outside much. It is very hot here in Tx and so I worry about him getting dehydrated or just plain overheating. Also there are sunburns to worry about, but letting him out in the evening isn't an option because of the mosquitos. Also the area I live in has one of the worst air qualities of the entire nation.







So we have alot of ozone action alert days. During the late fall, winter, and early spring when the weather is actually nice and there is wind to blow the polution away we try to make up for all of the time we have to spend indoors by being outside almost everyday. We hope to move to a different part of the country sometime soon, and hopefully then he will be able to play outside more.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

my 7.5 yo spends about 1000 mins or more outside a week - I can't imagine having him inside all day long. That would drive us insane. I do understand how hard it is when you live in an apartment, though. DS is lucky that he gets to spend 3 hrs a day after school at his grandparents'. I don't like him playing outside alone at our apartment.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

At least an hour daily. DD loves to be outside and it's so relaxing for both of us.

I believe that the most important gifts to give DD are: 1) time outside daily 2) time reading daily.

The rest is gravy.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copper*
I can barely get dd to come inside. That said, we do have a house with a fenced yard, pool, swingset and sandbox. That said she still likes to go the park. Daily we are out, swimming, gardening, brushing the dog, walking the dog, chasing after her and the dog while she rides her bike. She has a basketball hoop thing she likes we feed the birds, change the birdbath water, feed stubby the squirrel (he is missing a tail only has a stub).
I love the summer; for dd though I am not really a summer person, I have been kind of forced into it having dd :LOL

The one thing that was really worth it though was the pool we put up; it seems there is nothing like water to really, really wear out the young ones!









We also eat lunch and dinner on the screened in porch so I am really not kidding when I say she has always been an outside kid practically since day one.

Wow, I wanna be your kid! This is absolutely awesome.


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

DD (21 months) generally spends at least an hour outside on days when it's not raining. Sometimes more, rarely less unless the weather is just really bad. That said, we have a big, fenced yard connected directly to the kitchen and living room so she's able to go in and out as she pleases.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Definately 300+. We are outside almost all day in the nice months (May through Oct.)...a little less in rainy weather and less on average during winter, obviously. The kids love being outside and are often just swinging, riding bikes, swimming or playing pretend. Sometimes we garden and do yard tasks together...lots of walks. Weekends, we frequently hike, walk and play outside.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

In good weather, I'm sure we average an hour a day or more. Maybe not that much every day, but that is made up for by the days when she's playing outside for hours! Just yesterday, her kindergarten class had a trip to the beach and it was all free play, and then when "school" was over most parents who came along stayed at the beach with their kids. Then we took a walk to get ices with a freind of hers, and then when we came home she wanted to play out in the yard. She was probably out for a good six hours!

It's really sad how so many kids don't get a lot of playtime that isn't scheduled activities.


----------

